# Is my Eheim #2028 to much.......



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I am in the process of setting up a 37 Oceanic Cube..
This is all I have at the time...
I know it's overkill for this size but since I've got it I would
like to utilize it.. 
Can I just turn down on the Output side on this to reduce
flow?? Would it be a strain on the system??
Also,
on the Spraybar, should I go with it or just use a
single Return piece ( 90 deg.) ????

Any info. would be appreciated!!

Thank YOU!!!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't remember for sure, but I know it isn't recommended to turn the flow down on the Classic series, and I don't know about the Pro's. It seems to me it would be more strain on the motor, etc to have a restricted flow, regardless of what they say.

I leave mine on full flow and just stick the spray bar under the surface of the water so it's angled slightly downward.

I've heard of some who have drilled the holes a little bigger so the flow isn't as strong, as well.

You're going to have one filtered tank.... ;-)


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I just saw a post that someone mentioned about Eheim
Filters and I believe had contacted them about this and
they said it was ok to be able to dial down on the Output
only.....
Not sure positive but..............


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is there any reason your going with the 2028? I think the 2026 would be a better choice, but if you already have the 2028 then use it. To me it seems like an overkill since the tank is actually a cube, rather than a traditional tank. But I remember someone who ran a 2026 on 29g with no problems. You could drill more holes which would reduce the water pressure coming out of the spray-bar. And regarding controlling the flow, I think you have to reduce the flow both on the input and output side...it has to be equal both ways or it will either strain your motor or even leak. 

Jan, you can reduce the flow on the Classics by simply using the quick-disconnect valves. Gian has done this successfully, why not PM him.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> And regarding controlling the flow, I think you have to reduce the flow both on the input and output side...it has to be equal both ways or it will either strain your motor or even leak.


hmm id be interested in hearing more about this... i personally dont use the spray bar at all...


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Raul,
I believe in the instructions, they mention about
never reducing the input side but output is flexable and
filtration capabilities are a little reduced. I'm sure though
with this small of tank it's not an issue...
Like I had mentioned, this is all I have and yes, it's overkill
but.......

I like JanS idea on increasing hole diameter. Sounds
like a plan....
Aquascaping wize even with a heavier flow in this tank,
I plan on a real simple Scape consisting of Petrified Wood
pieces and mostly forground covers. ( HC etc... )
Lighting consists of a 175 Hamilton Pendant that will be adjustable.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

yes, never reduce the flow on the input side, only on the output...


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Any motor/pump that uses the fluid that it is moving as a lubricant and coolant shoudl NEVER be restricted on the input side. The output side can be restricted for reduced flow and, possibly, increased pressure. Drilling larger holes will do the opposite. They will decrease the pressure, but the flow will not change. 
I'm not sure how feasible it is in your situation, but the best solution may be to install a (simple) bypass loop. Install a "Tee" in your intake and exhaust lines and connect them with a piece of tubing. I'd also install a valve in the exhaust line after the TEE but before the tank. This way you can reduce the flow going to the tank but not restrict the pump/filter in any way.
We do this all the time here at work on pumps much bigger and stronger than the Eheims (Our pumps are 5 to 10 HP).

-Dustin


----------

